
Taking PHP Seriously - throwaway-hn123
https://slack.engineering/taking-php-seriously-cf7a60065329#.28p8bbfkj
======
samuellb
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702845)

